# Heat Warning



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

Just a reminder to turn off your lights and keep your tank cool today as it is going to reach about 29 degrees.

Use a mini fan and turn up your bubbler!
DO not do water change or add ice or frozen water bottles!!
Do not feed (bacteria) 
It'll really stress out your shrimps.

Do a water change 10% tomorrrow as there will be a bacteria spike with the higher temp. If not you'll begin to notice die offs every few days or so. 

If you have the A/C on and can maintain 22/24 consider yourselves lucky and this warning does not apple to you.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Good post, thanks! I have my air on but also have a small fan that is up high on my stand and blowing the cool air across the room which will eventually drift downwards. I have been checking the temps each day now to make sure the water isn't getting too hot, and left off my lights to help.

We don't want to lose our precious shrimps


----------



## arktixan (Mar 30, 2010)

D'oh I tossed in a piece of food at 8am... ha!

So far my fan hasn't really helped much... so far no losses yet, I've been monitoring them every hour or so just to see how they are doing.

I have my lights off. So when I do a head count, I turn on for like 5min or so, once head count done lights go off.

I am glad I got my 2 buckets of water handy for top off an water changes ready! I was going to do it today, but will wait! thanks for that tip, never heard of that one.


----------



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

Ill go to Canadian Tire and pick up some RO water for tomorrow and do a small water change


----------



## getochkn (Jul 10, 2011)

I run PC fans over my tanks to keep them cool. Evap sucks but keeps them cool. Got my AC's in today as I noticed the tanks were too hot today and seemed to avoid them getting too hot so hopefully should be ok. Just don't want to think of my power bill next month. lol.


----------



## novice (Mar 14, 2006)

I keep the lights off during the day : table fans against the tanks - worked well for me last year - 

nice tip on reduced feeding


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

I discovered a deceased Oto today, and I know my 30 G was over 80F yesterday. I am going to put fans in my new hood, but for now, I think I had better get something blowing over them, I don't want to lose any shrimp, or any more fish either. And the weather boffins say it's going to be a long, hot, dry summer.


----------



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

Today is suppose to be another hot day .... forgot to turn on a fan -_-


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Interesting. I think this is the only scenario where high filtration rate comes in your favour; for a shrimp tank. My kid's 5G CRS actually brightend up the last few days. But then, I live close to the lake, it's a bit cooler by a few degrees. So I don't get hit so hard by the heatwave. It sucks if you have a heaterless swimming pool though. But ah hell, we are seeing the beginning of global warming now. Hot one week, then cold another.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## splur (May 11, 2011)

Definitely heat warning today, it's supposed to hit a high of 33 C.


----------



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

Didnt turn on my fan before I left for work =(
I did leave my house fan on though, so I hope the circulation of air in my house doesnt leave my fish room too hot.

With it hitting 30+, I think its a good time to turn on the AC, haha


----------



## getochkn (Jul 10, 2011)

Jaysan said:


> Didnt turn on my fan before I left for work =(
> I did leave my house fan on though, so I hope the circulation of air in my house doesnt leave my fish room too hot.
> 
> With it hitting 30+, I think its a good time to turn on the AC, haha


I have the fan over my CRS tank on a timer so it goes on and off throughout the day, that way I never have to worry about it. My other tanks are in more a direct spot of windows, fans, AC, so they get pretty good cooling but my CRS one is tucked away so it needs it the most. I didn't turn my lights on today, will later tonight. Only mosses mostly in all my tanks anyways, so not a big deal to them if they don't the lights on.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

My DIY computer fan kept my CRS tank cool last week on that hot day, that tank is on 3rd floor so I was extra careful about it. I upped the frequency on the timer that day and when I got home it was 21 C (24 C the day before), the other un-fanned tank in the same room reached 26 (only apple snails in that tank). 

I'll see how it does when I get home... my attempt is to keep the temperature at 23-24 for that tank. Living room CRS tank doesn't have a fan but I asked my wife to turn on a fan directed at the tank when she's leaving the house, tanks in the basement are fine... they haven't gone over 20C yet and there's no shrimp in them yet.

So far, it's still manageable for me, just trying to figure out the timer frequency for different temperatures outside. Worse case I can add another fan, one computer power supply can at least handle 10 of these fans easily.


----------



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

randy said:


> My DIY computer fan kept my CRS tank cool last week on that hot day, that tank is on 3rd floor so I was extra careful about it. I upped the frequency on the timer that day and when I got home it was 21 C (24 C the day before), the other un-fanned tank in the same room reached 26 (only apple snails in that tank).
> 
> I'll see how it does when I get home... my attempt is to keep the temperature at 23-24 for that tank. Living room CRS tank doesn't have a fan but I asked my wife to turn on a fan directed at the tank when she's leaving the house, tanks in the basement are fine... they haven't gone over 20C yet and there's no shrimp in them yet.
> 
> So far, it's still manageable for me, just trying to figure out the timer frequency for different temperatures outside. Worse case I can add another fan, one computer power supply can at least handle 10 of these fans easily.


Is there a diy fan setup in the DIY section of the forum?


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Not sure if there is a DIY page, but it's not hard. Get an used/unwanted pc power supply, google how to wire it so it runs without a motherboard (you just need a safety pin), then buy a case fan over 30 cfm, 50+ recommended. Then build a frame for the fan so it sits on top of the tank. Then you're all set. You better use a timer so you don't get your temp too low or get too much of a temp swing.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

By the way, it was 23.5C when I got home so it was spot on. It was on half the time so I still have some reserve if I need it. 

I somehow posted this with "report post" the first time, I blame the phone for that. Hope no harm done. Sorry OP ;-)


----------

